# New lght setup



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I got my LED lights rigged up,hopefully I will like them. Gonna go try them out later tonight


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice, hope you do well tonight. How long did it take you to make that rig?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

All evening still not finished but good enough to go see how it does the whole set-up only draws 5 amps opposed to the 16 I was drawing


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Master gigger right there


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Those look great. Will be looking for the report on how well they work.


----------

